# Good morning of at Cincinnati



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

August 26th. Update
I was able to get about one dozen Gizzard Shad with my casting net at the public ramp this morning. So I had fresh bait as I got my lines in the river at 08:10 by the Covington Landing area. Today I used 3 poles 2 dead line and one with a bobber. I caught a small 18 inch 2 pound flathead at 08:20. I cast the same bait back out towards the channel as I was measuring out the fish. There was a small current but not wind at all. Then at 08:35 that outside pole went down again. This was a little bigger fish a 5 pound flathead 23 inches. Catching two cats on the same piece of shad is very unusual.

09:15 anchored right next to the Waterfront. Had a decent tap on the shad, but the fish dropped the bait. The 3rd spot was at the Ky. pier of the bridge by the Waterfront no bites at all. I headed up to Hooters for the rest of the trip. I put my lines out at 10:30 with different baits on each pole. The bobber had smokeys, one dead line had chicken nugget, and the outside one was cut bait. 10:38 I boated small channel cat that hit the chicken nugget. This is was just 1 pound an 15 inches. 10:42 had hard hit on the chicken nugget, but missed the fish. I had 2 other good bites on the chicken nugget before I hooked another channel cat. This channel was 21inches and 3 pounds 3 ounces. I did not get a bite on the shad or the smokeys.

Got my boat on the trailer and was ready to head home at 12:15. Just then a cat fisherman was putting his boat in the river; he showed me photos of the 50 pound Flathead he caught the other morning. He caught it down river below the Anderson Ferry section of the river. He caught it on a big live gizzard shad. Just more proof of BIG cats right here close to Cincinnati.
:F

Here is photo of the 5 pound flathead.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for a good report.
Jake


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the catching


----------



## rking0204 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great fishing,im dying to get down there and try it,i have a very small boat so im a little scared of the big river lol


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

rking0204 said:


> Great fishing,im dying to get down there and try it,i have a very small boat so im a little scared of the big river lol


There is not much current on the river right now, so if you have a reliable motor you should be ok. Just stay away from the weekends and go in the mornings during the week and there will be a lot less boat traffic.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

How are you fishing chicken nuggets? Any brand name? Do you flavor them? Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I bought the cheapest one in the frezzer case at Krogers last week. I believe they were $1.99 for the pack. I splits them up when I got home ,putting about 10 in a plastic snadwich bag. I did put some onion salt in taht bag Today I use the ones with out any seasoning and caught fish. They can get knocked off easily. So it requires a soft cast from the baot. Today I only had a half onf nugget on the hook. Good luck folks& tight lines.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I went to Krogers this morning for i neeed to get re-supllied with the chicken nuggets. The brand is REDI-SERVE "chicken nibblers". They just happen to be on sale this wek at krogers $1 for a 10 oz. packet. So I am set for a couple more trips. I took some of them and added crawdad oil on them to see if it helps gets more bites. Tight lines


----------

